

Code Is Fashion: Current Programming Trends - ericflo
https://medium.com/@ericflo/code-is-fashion-3d5583e8a6f8

======
michaelvkpdx
Strong typing, declarative code, containerization, microservices, reactive
systems...trendy?

I've been doing all that in Java for 20 years. Break out the flannel and turn
on the Oasis CD... The dream of the 90's lives on in this Portland coder's
trendy world!

~~~
ericflo
This time there's less XML

